# VLTOR Dealers in Canada?



## GregC (31 Aug 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction for a dealer in Canada that I can get an VLTOR EMod Stock from, because I've had no luck so far.

Or, alternatively, a dealer in the states that will ship to Canada? I've done alot of searching online and have come up with nothing, thanks for any help you guys can supply!


----------



## KevinB (1 Sep 2008)

Depending on your timeframe - I have one that Eric Kinsel gave me (people just give me stuff, its great  )  I wont be in Canada till Mid Oct though and its at my parents house in Ottawa.


----------



## GregC (1 Sep 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Depending on your timeframe - I have one that Eric Kinsel gave me (people just give me stuff, its great  )  I wont be in Canada till Mid Oct though and its at my parents house in Ottawa.



Incoming PM I-6


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

Hey I6 I also need an EO  do you have one of those kicking around? ;D


----------



## KevinB (2 Sep 2008)

EO  ???   Dude I am an Aimpoint Pro rep  - I may have a 553 and 554 around - but just to show the superiority of the Aimpoints...

Greg - just got off a night out - going to crash - but will be up around 1600 my time today and will reply to the PM


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2008)

Fine fine  show the superiority with something else  I want your EO


----------



## GregC (21 Feb 2009)

Resurrecting an old thread here, never could manage to get my hands on a stock, and as I have plenty of cash sitting around (tough to spend it when you're rotting in Wainwright on Mod6) was going to give finding one another crack.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for an Vltor stock in Canada? Thanks for any info you can send my way.


----------



## rw4th (23 Feb 2009)

I've seen them in stock at CRAFM, but supply comes and goes and not much is coming into Canada these days. You'd probably have more luck asking over on Canadiangunnuts.com.


----------



## cypher (28 May 2009)

Go to wolverinesupplies.com they will get one for you, their the only canadian dealer I know of right now. They are special order though so Im not sure how long it will take to get here but I know they stock them.


----------



## MikeL (28 May 2009)

cypher said:
			
		

> Go to wolverinesupplies.com they will get one for you, their the only canadian dealer I know of right now. They are special order though so Im not sure how long it will take to get here but I know they stock them.



They can't bring them in for individual people. I went there awhile ago and asked an they can only bring it in if a CF unit sends them an official request/order than they can bring in VLTOR stocks(for that order)


Contact www.socomsupply.ca  they may be able to help. I talked to them awhile ago an they were able to bring me in a LMT SOPMOD mil-spec stock


----------

